# Hurt and Heal 2



## Gore Hunter

I only started playing the last one yesterday but it seems to have finished now so a new Line of Characters are needed
first I'll quote the old rules (If you don't mind Forgotten Hero)

Hurt and Heal 

Using any characters can think of, they will all start with 100HP, hurting a character takes away 10HP and healing a character add 5HP.

THE RULES:
- First character to 200 life wins.
- First character to 0 life loses.
- 1 "vote" per person each day.
- No arguing.


Yarrik (100)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Gazkgull (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (100)
Kharn (100)
Lucius The eternal (100)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (100)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (100)


----------



## Gore Hunter

I'll give Celestine a quick shag and make her scream a bit (hurt)

Yarrik (100)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Gazkgull (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (100)
Kharn (100)
Lucius The eternal (100)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (100)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (90)


----------



## Ludoldus

then ill give Celestine a proper shag (heal) (cmon, her cloak and iron halo make an awesome emperor's champion conversion)


----------



## Gore Hunter

Yarrik (100)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Gazkgull (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (100)
Kharn (100)
Lucius The eternal (100)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (100)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (95)


----------



## Jacobite

And I'll give Abbadon the beating he should have had as a child:

Yarrik (100)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Gazkgull (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (90)
Kharn (100)
Lucius The eternal (100)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (100)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (95)


----------



## Red Orc

Walking past, I sneeze on Typhus.

Yarrik (100)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Gazkgull (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (90)
Kharn (100)
Lucius The eternal (100)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (90)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (95)


----------



## Silb

I'll fire 100 bullets into Lucius The Eternal 

Yarrik (100)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Gazkgull (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (90)
Kharn (100)
Lucius The eternal (90)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (90)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (95)


----------



## GRiM-ReAPeR

Ill take a whiz in Kharne's mouth..

Yarrik (100)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Gazkgull (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (90)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (90)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (90)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (95)


----------



## CommissarHorn

Reminding Abbaddon when a couple of my guard took out 6 of his elite terminator bodyguards. 
Then beat him up.

Yarrik (100)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Gazkgull (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (80)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (90)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (90)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (95)


----------



## loyalist42

i watch lucius' sword skillz with bemusement...and riddle him with sniper rounds :biggrin:

Yarrik (100)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Gazkgull (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (80)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (80)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (90)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (95)


----------



## mr.darkraider

mr.darkraider pimp slaps yarrik - biiyatch!
Yarrik (90)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Gazkgull (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (80)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (80)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (90)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (95)


----------



## Shockwave

Shockwave turns on Celestine with electricity
Yarrik (90)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Gazkgull (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (80)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (80)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (90)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (85


----------



## chrisman 007

Chris gives a present to the hero of armageddon, which cheers him up nicely. 

Yarrik (95)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Gazkgull (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (80)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (80)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (90)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (85


----------



## solitaire

Realising there are no Eldar characters Solitaire goes on a murderous rampage and beats up Creed and Kell.
Yarrik (95)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Ghazgkull (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (80)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (80)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (90)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (85


----------



## chrisman 007

Horrified that his commanders were being beaten up by a playing card, Chris kicks solitare in the nuts, making Ursarkar and Jarren fell somewhat better.

Yarrik (95)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Ghazgkull (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (80)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (80)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (90)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (85


----------



## CommissarHorn

Grabs Yarrick by the collar and drags him to his feet.
"Come on! Kill em all!!!"

Yarrik (100)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Ghazgkull (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (80)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (80)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (90)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (85


----------



## mr.darkraider

mr.darkraider continues pimp slapping yarrik - biiyaaatch!!
Yarrik (90)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Ghazgkull (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (80)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (80)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (90)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (85


----------



## Jacobite

Jacobite channels Loken's spirit and takes revenge on Abaddon.

Yarrik (90)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Ghazgkull (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (70)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (80)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (90)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (85


----------



## Master Andael

Master Andael tells Lucius he is unable to exist by the laws of physics

Yarrik (90)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Ghazgkull (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (70)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (70)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (90)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Gore Hunter

Gore Hunter says what the Hell your an awsome character and people seem to like healing you so I'll give you a medic Yarrik

Yarrik (95)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Ghazgkull (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (70)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (70)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (90)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## chrisman 007

Chris wonders where the heck is Gaunt, so kicks abbadon in the nuts and shouts "THAT'S FOR TANITH!"

Yarrik (95)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Ghazgkull (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (60)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (70)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (90)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## darklightknight448

Darklight Knight gets O'Vaxus to shoot Ghazgkull in his orky green nuts with a Pulse Rifle

Yarrik (95)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Ghazgkull (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (60)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (70)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (90)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

I'll give yarrick a kick in the head (which will instantly kill him in the game with no invulnerable sace, what a waste)

Yarrik (90)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Gazkgull (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (80)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (80)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (90)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (95)


----------



## Silb

I'll throw lucius off a cliff

Yarrik (90)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Gazkgull (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (80)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (70)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (90)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (95)


----------



## Gore Hunter

Yarrik (85)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Gazkgull (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (80)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (80)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (90)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (95)


----------



## Red Orc

Hmm, it's all gone to pot again, thinks Orc; Chrisman and Gorehunter seem to be ignoring the 24-hr rule, and Lord Sinkoran seems to have added some random numbers to the mix.

This is the state of play _not including_ Gorehunter's last post: as he doesn't say what he wants, I can't apply it. But I push Lucius of the cliff, just as he finishes climbing up (so I've taken off the points from him - otherwise, if anyone wants to go back to DarkLightKnight's post and work it out from there, fine by me!).

Yarrik (85)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Ghazgkull (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (60)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (60)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (90)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Churlton

I share a barrel or two of ale with Ragnar ... heal .. I appreciate anyone who knows how to party:drinks:

Yarrik (85)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Ghazgkull (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (60)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (60)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (110)
Typhus (90)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## solitaire

Solitaire spikes Ragnar's drink after going in another murderous rage after realising he was kicked in the nuts by a wimpy guardsmen.
Yarrik (85)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Ghazgkull (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (60)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (60)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (90)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Zondarian

ill get Raam to go all stabbin on abbaddon
Yarrik (85)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Ghazgkull (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (50)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (60)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (90)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## thomas2

Thomas2 rearranges furniture to give Shrike some shadows to strike from. (heal)

Yarrik (85)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Ghazgkull (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (50)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (60)
Shrike (105)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (90)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## mr.darkraider

after continous pimp slapping of yarrick - mr. darkraider takes a break.....only to pimp slap him again - biyaaatch!!

Yarrik (75)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Ghazgkull (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (50)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (60)
Shrike (105)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (90)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Zondarian

upset about being left out Ahriman does the impossible and psykics kharn.

Yarrik (75)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Ghazgkull (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (50)
Kharn (80)
Lucius The eternal (60)
Shrike (105)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (90)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Jacobite

Yes I still hate him and yes I'm still hurting him.

Yarrik (75)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Ghazgkull (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (40) -
Kharn (80)
Lucius The eternal (60)
Shrike (105)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (90)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## chrisman 007

Chris gets his lasgun out and tell his quadrillion guardsmen to lasdeath typhus. The end result leaves typhus not quite himself.

Yarrik (85)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Ghazgkull (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (40)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (60)
Shrike (105)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Gore Hunter

Due to the fact that I am a Chaos fan I cannot allow marines to be better so I kick Shrike in his Kahuna's

Yarrik (85)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Ghazgkull (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (40)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (60)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## CommissarHorn

Unsheathes his Chain sword
"IN THE NAME OF THE EMPEROR!!"
and cuts open abbaddons head

Yarrik (85)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Ghazgkull (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (30)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (60)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Churlton

solitaire said:


> Solitaire spikes Ragnar's drink after going in another murderous rage after realising he was kicked in the nuts by a wimpy guardsmen.


In response:
Ragnar picks up a Grox Kebab on the way home from the nightclub and miraculously gets a taxi straight away .. heal.. (although the kebab could be argued a point for hurt uke

Yarrik (85)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Ghazgkull (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (30)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (60)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (85) 

Ooops!
My bad earlier by assigning 10pts for heal to Ragnar ..... these 5pts will balance it back up. (5 pts purposefully not added to CommisarHorn update).


----------



## Silb

I start beating up lucius because he creeps me out

Yarrik (85)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Ghazgkull (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (30)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (50)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Shockwave

Shockwave shows a bit of passion, and whups it up her, doggie fashion (St Celestine)

Yarrik (85)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Ghazgkull (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (30)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (50)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

Sinkoran rips out yarricks ionic eye

Yarrik (75)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Ghazgkull (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (30)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (50)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (85)[/quote]


----------



## solitaire

Solitaire gives Ghazghkull some pills to help with the headaches his adamantium skull causes.

Yarrik (75)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Ghazghkull (95)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (30)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (50)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## CommissarHorn

Takes Abbaddons power claw thing off him and impales his head on it.

Yarrik (75)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Ghazghkull (95)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (20)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (50)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Jacobite

Jacobite kicks Abbadon in the nuts.

Yarrik (75)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Ghazghkull (95)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (10)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (50)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## darklightknight448

Darklightknight takes the Talon of Horus out of Abbadon's hands and swipes him with it. Hard. (He keeps the Talon of course :biggrin

Yarrik (75)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Ghazghkull (95)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (0) (Take that!)
Kharn (90)
Lucius The eternal (50)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Zondarian

Kharn goes into a blood frenzy with noone around so beings self harm

Yarrik (75)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Ghazghkull (95)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (0)
Kharn (80)
Lucius The eternal (50)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## chrisman 007

Ursarkar and kell watch abaddon writhe on the floor, cheering them up slightly (heal).

Yarrik (75)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (95)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Abbaddon (0)
Kharn (80)
Lucius The eternal (50)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Master Andael

Andael took his Titan for a spin and it 'accidentally' stepped on Yarrick 3 times.


Yarrik (65)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (95)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (80)
Lucius The eternal (50)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (100)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## solitaire

Solitaire dresses up as his alter-ego, the Ace of Spades and hit Cassius with, you guessed it, a spade.
Yarrik (65)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (95)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (80)
Lucius The eternal (50)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## CommissarHorn

Commissar Horn cuts open Kharn's throat and separates his head by strangling him with his major organs. Then ties his body to a tree....and burns his house...then takes his wife.

Yarrik (65)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (95)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (70)
Lucius The eternal (50)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Silb

Silb continues to beat up lucius
Yarrik (65)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (95)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (70)
Lucius The eternal (40)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Jacobite

Jac finds a new target in the form of the other spoiled brat of the 31st Millenuim

Yarrik (65)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (95)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (70)
Lucius The Eternal (30)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## chrisman 007

Chris farts :stinker:

Yarrik (0)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (0)
Ghazghkull (0)
Chaplain Grimaldus (0)
Kharn (0)
Lucius The Eternal (0)
Shrike (0)
Ragnar Blackmane (0)
Typhus (0)
Chaplain Cassius (0)
St Celestine (o)

ignore this post, I thought it'd be funny


----------



## Norkroff

Yarrik finds a medic kit on the side of the road

Yarrik (70)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (95)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (70)
Lucius The Eternal (30)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## chrisman 007

Yarrick uses his battle claw and rips of Ghazghkulls nuts

Yarrik (70)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (85)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (70)
Lucius The Eternal (30)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Zondarian

yarricks bale eye explodes, painful

Yarrik (60)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (85)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (70)
Lucius The Eternal (30)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## mr.darkraider

mr.darkraider continues to pimp slap yarrik- biiyaaatch!

Yarrik (60)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (85)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (70)
Lucius The Eternal (30)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Zondarian

ohh shit, both done the same thing

Yarrik (50)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (85)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (70)
Lucius The Eternal (30)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## CommissarHorn

Picks up Yarrick and throws him into the middle of the enemy. 
"FIGHT DAMMIT!! KILL EM ALL!!!"

Yarrik (55)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (85)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (70)
Lucius The Eternal (30)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## solitaire

Solitaire gives Grimaldus a paper cut.

Yarrik (55)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (85)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (70)
Lucius The Eternal (30)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (100)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Druchii in Space

Ragnar finds a bone and is chuffed for the rest of the day.. woof. 

Yarrik (55)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (85)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (70)
Lucius The Eternal (30)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (105)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## pyroanarchist

Pyroanarchist puts the boots to Yarrik
Yarrik (45)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (85)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (70)
Lucius The Eternal (30)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (105)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## loyalist42

loyalist42 passes Yarrick a cold one. he feels much better. 

Yarrik (50)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (85)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (70)
Lucius The Eternal (30)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (105)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## mr.darkraider

mr.darkraider continues his brutal pimp slapping assault on yarrik - biiiyaaatch!!

Yarrik (40)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (85)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (70)
Lucius The Eternal (30)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (105)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Norkroff

yarrick is healed by some medic.

Yarrik (45)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (85)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (70)
Lucius The Eternal (30)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (105)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## CommissarHorn

Horn hands Yarrick a bottle of Russian Vodka.
"Come on comrade commissar!"

Yarrik (50)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (85)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (70)
Lucius The Eternal (30)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (105)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Jacobite

Lucuis has a paddy that Jacobite doesn't like him and cuts a little too deeply into his face.

Yarrik (50)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (85)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (70)
Lucius The Eternal (20)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (105)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Gore Hunter

I give Yarrik a Pint

Yarrik (55)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (85)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (70)
Lucius The Eternal (20)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (105)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## chrisman 007

Chrisman shouts: "WHY HAV E YOU GOT HALF HEALTH! PULL YOUR SELF TOGETHER YARRICK!!!!!!"


Yarrik (60)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (85)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (70)
Lucius The Eternal (20)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (105)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Silb

Silb continues to beat up Lucius but stops right before he dies (you guys know what happens to people who kill Lucius, right?)

Yarrik (60)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (85)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (70)
Lucius The Eternal (10)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (105)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Spawn Of Dorn

Gore Lord being a Black Templar says Hi to Grimaldus

Yarrik (60)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (85)
Chaplain Grimaldus (95)
Kharn (70)
Lucius The Eternal (10)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (105)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## GRiM-ReAPeR

Im gonna take a shit into Yarriks eyes

Yarrik (50)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (85)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (70)
Lucius The Eternal (10)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (105)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Zondarian

just so i can kill someone, eat the lucius

Yarrik (50)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (85)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (70)
Lucius The Eternal (0)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (105)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## CommissarHorn

Horn gives Yarrick a towel

Yarrik (55)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (85)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (70)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (105)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## mr.darkraider

mr.darkraider takes the towel from yarrik and again pimp slaps him - biiiyaaatch!
Yarrik (45)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (85)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (70)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (105)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Jacobite

Now to start work on the rabid animal number 1: Ghazghkull, your going down.

Yarrik (45)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (75)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (70)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (105)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## chrisman 007

Chris pimp slaps mr. darkraider, which cheers up yarrick somewhat.


Yarrik (50)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (75)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (70)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (105)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Gore Hunter

Gore Hunter kicks mr Darkraider in the nuts for constantly pimp slapping Yarrik

Yarrik (55)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (75)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (70)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (105)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Spawn Of Dorn

Yaaaarggggh Grimaldus FTW
Yarrik (55)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (75)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (70)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (105)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## GRiM-ReAPeR

Ima giv Kharn i turd burger 

Yarrik (55)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (75)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (60)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (105)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Norkroff

Yarrik is healed by an ork painboy, Yarrik now has a bionic butt.

Yarrik (60)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (75)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (60)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (105)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Shockwave

Yarrik gets an anthrax bomb dropped on his head

Yarrik (50)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (75)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (60)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (105)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## loyalist42

loyalist42 jacks Gazghkull's armor....hells yeah!

Yarrik (50)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (65)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (60)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (105)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Zondarian

Ghazghkull

Yarrik (60)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (55)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (60)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (105)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## solitaire

Realising he had missed a day Solitaire goes in a murderous rage and goes 'a bit' over the top when giving Ragnar a hair cut.

Yarrik (60)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (55)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (60)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## mr.darkraider

mr.darkraider recovers from chrisman's and gorehunter's attacks and pimp slaps both of them and yarrik!  - biiiiyaaaaatch's!!

Yarrik (50)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (55)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (60)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## CommissarHorn

"Pimp slap mr.darkraider back Yarrick!!"
Which he does.

Yarrik (55)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (55)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (60)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Norkroff

Yarrik slaps mr. darkraider once more.
some how healing him.

Yarrik (60)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (55)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (60)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Jacobite

Since hes just had to go through and correct the score due to somebody not modifing them Jacobite takes another shot at the overgrown fungus.

Yarrik (60)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (45)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (60)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Gore Hunter

Yay go Yarrik cries his fans

Yarrik (65)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (45)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (60)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Gore Hunter

Red Orc said:


> Hmm, it's all gone to pot again, thinks Orc; Chrisman and Gorehunter seem to be ignoring the 24-hr rule, and Lord Sinkoran seems to have added some random numbers to the mix.
> 
> This is the state of play _not including_ Gorehunter's last post: as he doesn't say what he wants, I can't apply it. But I push Lucius of the cliff, just as he finishes climbing up (so I've taken off the points from him - otherwise, if anyone wants to go back to DarkLightKnight's post and work it out from there, fine by me!).
> 
> Yarrik (85)
> Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
> Ghazgkull (90)
> Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
> Abbaddon (60)
> Kharn (90)
> Lucius The eternal (60)
> Shrike (100)
> Ragnar Blackmane (100)
> Typhus (90)
> Chaplain Cassius (100)
> St Celestine (85)



You can only do damage once every 24 hours I'm just trying to make sure the stats are up to date.


----------



## SyNide

Takes a pot shot at the humungous Ork

Yarrik (65)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (35)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (60)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Churlton

Celestine gets her nails done and a lovely spa 'n facial from "Ursarker & Kell beauty treatments inc." (Wusses!!:taunt - Heal

Yarrik (65)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (35)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (60)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (90)


----------



## LordWaffles

Kharn is NOT happy!

Yarrik (60)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (75)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (65)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (105)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Red Orc

Orc nails "Ghazghkull's" arm back on (and includes the missing points for Celestine - check Churlton's post):

Yarrik (65)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (40)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (65)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (90)


----------



## Zondarian

Ive reliesed ive only been killing so ill heal Yarrick for the novelty

Yarrik (70)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (40)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (65)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (90)


----------



## mr.darkraider

mr.darkaider yells why won't you be pimped! and slaps yarrik again - biiyaaaaatch!!

Yarrik (60)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (40)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (65)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (90)


----------



## Spawn Of Dorn

Noo stop hurting Yarrik!!!! 

Yarrik (65)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (40)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (65)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (90)


----------



## asianavatar

Yes Keep Hurting Yarrik

Yarrik (55)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (40)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (65)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (90)


----------



## Marneus Calgar

I hurt Yarrick

Yarrik (45)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (40)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (65)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (90)


----------



## solitaire

You think you're so big and strong Yarrick with all your boasting about saving Armageddon.... well you're NOT! You hear me you're NOT!!! unish: unish: unish: unish: unish: unish: unish: unish: unish: unish: unish: unish: unish: unish: unish: unish: unish: unish: unish: unish:

Yarrik (35)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (40)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (65)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (90)


----------



## chrisman 007

Chris kicks every who hurt yarrik in the nuts, cheering him up somewhat.


Yarrik (40)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (40)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (65)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (90)


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

sinkoran ripps of yarricks head and spits down his neck


Yarrik (30)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (40)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Kharn (65)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (90)


----------



## Jacobite

He's ugly and has a bit of a problem with buildings falling on his head. Hence -10.

Yarrik (30)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (40)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (65)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (90)


----------



## chrisman 007

What the fricks up with you guys? Yarrick rocks! This cheers him up somewhat.


Yarrik (35)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (40)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (65)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

Sinkoran rips off both of yarricks arms and starts getting medieval on his ass.

(yarrick sucks where is the invulnerable save!!!)


Yarrik (25)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (40)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (65)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)


----------



## Gore Hunter

Never say Die Yarrik
The Force field Kicks the ass out of any invulnerable save
The fact that he took on a Warboss that can have a 2+ invulnerable and won shows how much of an ass kicker he is
Yarrik (30)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (40)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (65)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)


----------



## Spawn Of Dorn

Gore Lord Rips Sinkorans nob off and shoves it up his ass side ways

Yarrik (35)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (40)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (65)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)


----------



## Zondarian

Yarrick u must survive

Yarrik (40)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (40)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (65)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)


----------



## Norkroff

Yarrik takes a stand and fights for what is most important. More than anything else! and thats Winning!!!

Yarrik (45)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (40)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (65)
Shrike (95)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)


----------



## Churlton

Let's get Celestine back on the roster:
Shrike gets the leading role of Edward Scissorhands: the Westend musical - he is jubilant (heal)

Yarrik (45)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (40)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (65)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (90)


----------



## CommissarHorn

"TAKE EM ALL YARRICK!!! AHHH!!!"

Yarrik (50)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (40)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (65)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (90)


----------



## Red Orc

Orc gives Yarrik a virus-bomb enema:

Yarrik (40)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (40)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (65)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (90)


----------



## Gore Hunter

Resigned to death Yarrik takes on Gazkgull in an attempt to defeat the Beast of Armeggeddon


Yarrik (40)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (30)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (65)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (90


----------



## Jacobite

Ghazghkull takes another hit.

Yarrik (40)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (20)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (65)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (90)


----------



## Spawn Of Dorn

Go Yarrik!!!
Yarrik (45)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (20)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (65)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (90)


----------



## chrisman 007

Come on Yarrick! You can do it!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Yarrik!!!
Yarrik (50)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (20)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (65)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (90)


----------



## CommissarHorn

Yarrick! Fuck yeah!!

Yarrik (55)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (20)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (65)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (90)


----------



## asianavatar

Ghazghkull trips and falls

Yarrik (55)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (10)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (65)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (90)


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

Sinkoran ripps off gazghull's power claw and inserts it in his ear...sideways...whilst playing a piano

Yarrik (55)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Ghazghkull (0)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (65)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (90)[/quote]


----------



## solitaire

NO! YARRIK MUST DIE!!!!!

Yarrik (45)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (65)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (90)


----------



## loyalist42

loyalist42 hands Yarrick a Guinness and bitch slaps Solitaire...biyaaaaaaatch!!!

this makes Yarrick feel much better. 


Yarrik (50)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (65)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (90)


----------



## pyroanarchist

Pyroanarchist hands a bucket-o-blood to Kharn. He screams, "Blood for the Blood God!" and tries to take my head off with Gorechild, but he feels better.

Yarrik (50)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (70)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (90)


----------



## mr.darkraider

mr.darkraider pimp slaps - you guessed right - yarrik - biiyyyaaaaatch!!!!!!!!

Yarrik (40)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (70)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (90)


----------



## Lore-Colten

i hand yarrick a grenade, he thinks its an apple and sticks it in his mouth

Yarrik (30)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (70)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (90)


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

Sinkoran eyes up his original target (yarrick) and stabs him with a butter knife 

Yarrik (20)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (70)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (90)


----------



## Jacobite

While hes down Jac kicks Yarrick

Yarrik (10)
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (70)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (90)


----------



## SyNide

I deal the killing blow to Yarrick, PWNT

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (70)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (90)


----------



## Sword Slasher

I chop of one of Kharn's fingers

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (60)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (90)


----------



## CommissarHorn

I'll Kill you all!!! For yarrick!!
starting with kharn.

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (50)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (80)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (90)


----------



## Red Orc

I give Typhus a cake... with a virus bomb in it (thinks: I'm sure I've done this before, wonder if he'll fall for it twice?)

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (50)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (70)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (90)

Oh look he did.


----------



## solitaire

Good work men one Human scum down (Yarrik), two to go (Creed and Kell).
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (50)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (70)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (90)


----------



## Silb

Me and some cops spray pepper spray in St. Celestine's eyes and repeatedly taser her

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (50)
Shrike (100)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (70)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (80)


----------



## pyroanarchist

I take a pot shot at Shrike... He's just too healthy.

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (50)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (95)
Typhus (70)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (80)


----------



## Jacobite

As is Ragnar

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (50)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (85)
Typhus (70)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (80)


----------



## chrisman 007

Yarrik!!!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyways, to stop another hero dying, chris rallies the cadian 8th to defend Creed and Kell.

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (50)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (85)
Typhus (70)
Chaplain Cassius (90)
St Celestine (80)


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (50)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (85)
Typhus (70)
Chaplain Cassius (95)
St Celestine (80)

Heal Cassius


----------



## Druchii in Space

Throw Ragnar a scooby snack

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (50)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (70)
Chaplain Cassius (95)
St Celestine (80)


----------



## The Deadman

I'll give Kharn a beating

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (40)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (70)
Chaplain Cassius (95)
St Celestine (80)


----------



## loyalist42

loyalist42 steals Kharn's axe...pussy.

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Kharn (30)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (70)
Chaplain Cassius (95)
St Celestine (80)


----------



## pyroanarchist

pyroanarchist steals Gorechild from Loyalist and gives a good whack to Grimaldus

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Chaplain Grimaldus (80)
Kharn (30)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (70)
Chaplain Cassius (95)
St Celestine (80)


----------



## 32BitHero

I pour promethium on kharns face and lite it. ( this is hurt not heal lol chaos scum)

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Chaplain Grimaldus (80)
Kharn (20)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (70)
Chaplain Cassius (95)
St Celestine (80)


----------



## solitaire

Solitaire gives both Creed and Kell nose bleeds with his new avatar. 

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (85)
Chaplain Grimaldus (80)
Kharn (20)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (70)
Chaplain Cassius (95)
St Celestine (80)

Edit: Sinkoran, we both posted at the same time so can you remove the points from Creed/Kell, thanks.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

woot yarrick falls!!!!

sinkoran chucks a bucket of hot soapy water over typhus who starts yelling and screamin "soap it burns!!!!!!!!!" 

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Chaplain Grimaldus (80)
Kharn (20)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (60)
Chaplain Cassius (95)
St Celestine (80)


----------



## Red Orc

Give Typhus a heavy dose of anti-biotics, which in his case is a _*bad*_ thing.

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Chaplain Grimaldus (80)
Kharn (20)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (50)
Chaplain Cassius (95)
St Celestine (80)


----------



## Lore-Colten

i soap bomb the planet typhus is on (for khaine !lucius is dead! now time for nurgle!)

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Chaplain Grimaldus (80)
Kharn (20)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (40)
Chaplain Cassius (95)
St Celestine (80)


----------



## mr.darkraider

aftr continous pimp slapping of yarrick - mr darkraider realises that he's dead... - he looks to the next bitch in line(Ursarker E Creed and Kell) and proceeds to bitch slap them - biiiyaaaatch!

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (85)
Chaplain Grimaldus (80)
Kharn (30)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (70)
Chaplain Cassius (95)
St Celestine (80)


----------



## Jacobite

Cassuis gets a nightmare about a ant and hits himself in the head with his Crozus

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (85)
Chaplain Grimaldus (80)
Kharn (30)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (70)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (80)


----------



## chrisman 007

Chris rips darkraider's bitch slapping innards out, which cheers up Creed and Kell somewhat.

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (80)
Kharn (30)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (70)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (80)


----------



## Gore Hunter

After a consultation with Blood God he decides Kharn needs more health (probably resulting in an imminent death)

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (80)
Kharn (35)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (70)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (80)


----------



## Churlton

Grimaldus gets one of those bloody great big relics dropped on his foot, by his servitors (? correct character), his rosarius batteries need changing -- ouch, that smarts!

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (70)
Kharn (35)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (70)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (80)


----------



## Spawn Of Dorn

The Templars will not Fall!!! (easily)

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (75)
Kharn (35)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (70)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (80)


----------



## Norkroff

yeah, im pissed, Yarrik died so im gonna kill everyone and next time someone does this hurt and heal thing make a character called mr.darkraider so i can bitch slap the basterd.

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (75)
Kharn (25)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (70)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (80)


----------



## CommissarHorn

Noor spell bastard properly next time.
So Kharn wants blood for his blood god then eh?

Commissar Horn cuts open Kharn and shows him his own blood and organs.

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (75)
Kharn (15)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (70)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (80)


----------



## asianavatar

Kharn can't find anyone to kill so he stabs himself

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (75)
Kharn (5)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (70)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (80)


----------



## The Deadman

Kharn then hits himself in the head

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (75)
Kharn (0)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (70)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (80)


----------



## Rogal Dorn 666

Oooh this looks fun
I think I'll heal Grimaldus (he's in my signature)

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (80)
Kharn (0)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (70)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (80)


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

sinkoran sends creed a medi pack

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Chaplain Grimaldus (80)
Kharn (0)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (70)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (80)


----------



## Druchii in Space

Typhus deep laughter at being the last of the Chaos representatives turns into a nasty hacking cough

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Chaplain Grimaldus (80)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (60)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (80)


----------



## Lore-Colten

cause im a ladies man, heal st celestine

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Chaplain Grimaldus (80)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (60)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## chrisman 007

Chris continues to fight for creed (I'm not going to spend a bajillion quid on 40k to let my commander die, am I)

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (80)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (60)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Jacobite

Buy spray in the eyes of the greatest bug hunter of them all.

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (80)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (60)
Chaplain Cassius (75)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Norkroff

Norkroff kicks Cassius in the face for being a chaplain

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (80)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (60)
Chaplain Cassius (65)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Spawn Of Dorn

Grimaldus FTW!!!

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (85)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (60)
Chaplain Cassius (65)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Rogal Dorn 666

For dorn!!!

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (60)
Chaplain Cassius (65)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Gore Hunter

Duty and Honour (yatayata)

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (105)
Chaplain Grimaldus (80)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (60)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

duty above all

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (110)
Chaplain Grimaldus (80)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (60)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (85)


----------



## Shockwave

Shockwave talks too fast for Celestine and her head explodes

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (110)
Chaplain Grimaldus (80)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (60)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (75)


----------



## Churlton

"Hip, Hip, Hip -- Hussar! "

"Hussar I say for the Imperial Guard." :yahoo:

A rousing cheer brightens up Creeds day 

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (115)
Chaplain Grimaldus (80)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (60)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (75)


----------



## The Deadman

Deadman talks too fast for Typhus to understand

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (115)
Chaplain Grimaldus (80)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (50)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (75)


----------



## solitaire

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH my legs its tearing them clean off! Oh no now its going after Creed and Kell, oh God it shredded them to pieces! No, no ,NOOOOOOOOOO, wait, stop, ARRRRRRGH the agony...........

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (105)
Chaplain Grimaldus (80)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (50)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (75)


----------



## SyNide

Makes Creed and Kell get into a fight

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Chaplain Grimaldus (80)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (50)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (75)


----------



## Zondarian

Die Ursarker E Creed and Kell

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (85)
Chaplain Grimaldus (80)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (50)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (75)


----------



## pyroanarchist

pyroanarchist gives Typhus the plague. Ironically, he feels better.

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (85)
Chaplain Grimaldus (80)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (90)
Typhus (55)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (75)


----------



## Jacobite

Madox strikes back from within the warp on Ragnar

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (85)
Chaplain Grimaldus (80)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (80)
Typhus (55)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (75)


----------



## chrisman 007

Chris continues to defend Creed and Kell to the last


Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (80)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (80)
Typhus (55)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (75)


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

not got time to think of something witty heal creed and kell


Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Chaplain Grimaldus (80)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (80)
Typhus (55)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (75)


----------



## Gore Hunter

annoyed at peoples hatred for humans I decide to heal the only humans left

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (80)
Typhus (55)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (75)


----------



## Druchii in Space

Typhus tries to limbo, and puts his back out

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (80)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (80)
Typhus (45)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (75)


----------



## Gore Hunter

Just an update people 

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (80)
Typhus (55)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (75)


----------



## Rogal Dorn 666

OOOhh Grimaldus

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (95)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (80)
Typhus (45)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (75)


----------



## LordWaffles

Ursaker trips over the corpse of guardsmen.

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (95)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (80)
Typhus (45)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (75)


----------



## Churlton

LordWaffles said:


> Ursaker trips over the corpse of guardsmen.


Then like a scene from a Mac Stennet (?sp) comedy (silent movie era); Kell tries helping him up ...... and slips over also:laugh:. This repeats over and over again, as they can't gain their footing due to the slippery ichor :laugh::laugh::taunt:

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (80)
Chaplain Grimaldus (95)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (80)
Typhus (45)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (75)


----------



## The Deadman

I'll heal Ursarker E Creed and Kell (+15)

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (85)
Chaplain Grimaldus (95)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (80)
Typhus (45)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (75)


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

The Deadman said:


> I'll heal Ursarker E Creed and Kell (+10)
> 
> Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
> Chaplain Grimaldus (95)
> Shrike (90)
> Ragnar Blackmane (80)
> Typhus (55)
> Chaplain Cassius (85)
> St Celestine (75)


don't think you can do that as creed and kell are one entry.


----------



## Druchii in Space

Did I do something wrong? seems my Hurt on Typhus was corrected as if I didn't do it?

or is Jacobite editing posts to rig it for his fave :shok: 

:wink:

Edit Jacobite: haha na im not that subtle, I was correcting Gore Hunters post as he didn't include some of the scores, I managed to miss yours. I've changed it now, and all the subsquent stuff ups.


----------



## chrisman 007

Anyways....
Chris picks Creed and Kell up and cleans up the guardsman. 

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (95)
Shrike (90)
Ragnar Blackmane (80)
Typhus (45)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (75)


----------



## Zondarian

I open a can of whoopass on shrike

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (95)
Shrike (80)
Ragnar Blackmane (80)
Typhus (45)
Chaplain Cassius (85)
St Celestine (75)


----------



## Norkroff

Norkroff rips open cassius' head and shits down his throat

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (95)
Shrike (80)
Ragnar Blackmane (80)
Typhus (45)
Chaplain Cassius (75)
St Celestine (75)


----------



## Jacobite

Right after fixing the game. Jacobite takes another strike at Typhus.

Please guys remember to use the most recent post and make sure it makes sense. Ursarker E Creed and Kell are one entry so they only get + 5 health not + 10.

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (95)
Shrike (80)
Ragnar Blackmane (80)
Typhus (35)
Chaplain Cassius (75)
St Celestine (75)


----------



## Green Knight

A lance strike hits Typhus in the face

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (95)
Shrike (80)
Ragnar Blackmane (80)
Typhus (25)
Chaplain Cassius (75)
St Celestine (75)


----------



## Gore Hunter

Ah What the Heck die Typhus!!!


Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (95)
Shrike (80)
Ragnar Blackmane (80)
Typhus (15)
Chaplain Cassius (75)
St Celestine (75)


----------



## The Deadman

Typhus then kills himself

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (95)
Shrike (80)
Ragnar Blackmane (80)
Typhus (5)
Chaplain Cassius (75)
St Celestine (75)


----------



## Green Knight

Grand master deep strikes next to Typhus and sends his head flying with his nemisis
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (95)
Shrike (80)
Ragnar Blackmane (80)
Chaplain Cassius (75)
St Celestine (75)


----------



## demon lord345

the daemon princes attacks creed
ursarkar e creed and kell 80
chaplain grimaldus 95
shrike 80
raganar blackmane 80
chaplain cassius 75
st cellestine 75


----------



## Spawn Of Dorn

Live On Grimaldus!!!

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Shrike (80)
Ragnar Blackmane (80)
Chaplain Cassius (75)
St Celestine (75)


----------



## SyNide

Takes a shot at Ragnar Blackmane

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Shrike (80)
Ragnar Blackmane (70)
Chaplain Cassius (75)
St Celestine (75)


----------



## Shockwave

Shockwave takes away the fart arse normal bombs, goes to his shelter and equips his fuck off nuclear bomb. He flies at 80,000 feet in a Tornado fighter bomber with 1 10,000 pound neutron bomb which causes utter devastation within 10,000 square kilometers so St Celestine can expect constant sunshine at 6 in the afternoon for 24 hours

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Shrike (80)
Ragnar Blackmane (70)
Chaplain Cassius (75)
St Celestine (65)


----------



## asianavatar

St Celestine prays and heals herself

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Shrike (80)
Ragnar Blackmane (70)
Chaplain Cassius (75)
St Celestine (70)


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Shrike (80)
Ragnar Blackmane (70)
Chaplain Cassius (80)
St Celestine (70)

Cassius heals


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

heal creed

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Chaplain Grimaldus (100)
Shrike (80)
Ragnar Blackmane (70)
Chaplain Cassius (80)
St Celestine (70)

Cassius heals


----------



## pyroanarchist

pyroanarchist takes a chunk out of Grimaldus's thigh with his Khornate Chain Axe (I didn't give my up with the codex change)

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Shrike (80)
Ragnar Blackmane (70)
Chaplain Cassius (80)
St Celestine (70)


----------



## chrisman 007

Chris continues to defend creed and kell with his life.

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Shrike (80)
Ragnar Blackmane (70)
Chaplain Cassius (80)
St Celestine (70)


----------



## Bloodhound

I come up past shrike and stab him in the eye with a pen.

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Shrike (70)
Ragnar Blackmane (70)
Chaplain Cassius (80)
St Celestine (70)


----------



## Norkroff

Warboss Norkroff pulls out his uge choppa and swings it at cassius. The uge choppa cutts his balls, Norkroff then picks them up and sticks them up his arse.

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Shrike (70)
Ragnar Blackmane (70)
Chaplain Cassius (70)
St Celestine (70)


----------



## Gore Hunter

I Like BT I'll heal Grimaldus

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (95)
Shrike (70)
Ragnar Blackmane (70)
Chaplain Cassius (70)
St Celestine (70)


----------



## Jacobite

I'll take a swing at Celestine

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (95)
Shrike (70)
Ragnar Blackmane (70)
Chaplain Cassius (70)
St Celestine (60)


----------



## Churlton

And I'll "Schwing!" a take at Celestine...........

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (95)
Shrike (70)
Ragnar Blackmane (70)
Chaplain Cassius (70)
St Celestine (65)


----------



## The Deadman

I'll break Celestine's nose

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (95)
Shrike (70)
Ragnar Blackmane (70)
Chaplain Cassius (70)
St Celestine (55)


----------



## Green Knight

St Celestine has a cry and her tears heal her
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (95)
Shrike (70)
Ragnar Blackmane (70)
Chaplain Cassius (70)
St Celestine (60)


----------



## pyroanarchist

Then she gets smacked for being a wuss

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (100)
Chaplain Grimaldus (95)
Shrike (70)
Ragnar Blackmane (70)
Chaplain Cassius (70)
St Celestine (50)


----------



## solitaire

WHY! Why are you trying to kill a perfectly fit living saint when there are Imperial Guardsmen still left to die! I for one am still aware of who deserves to die!

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (95)
Shrike (70)
Ragnar Blackmane (70)
Chaplain Cassius (70)
St Celestine (50)


----------



## Druchii in Space

Steals the Sword of Secrets and gives it to Ragnar to cheer him up *that'll show those pesky Dark Angels*

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (95)
Shrike (70)
Ragnar Blackmane (75)
Chaplain Cassius (70)
St Celestine (50)


----------



## The Deadman

i'll give Celestine another busted nose

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (95)
Shrike (70)
Ragnar Blackmane (75)
Chaplain Cassius (70)
St Celestine (40)


----------



## Galahad

...I have no idea why this got moved to RPGs, but I think it was meant for the Roleplay forum, so that's where I'm moving it.


----------



## pyroanarchist

I'll keep with the winner. St. Celestine gets it this round.

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (95)
Shrike (70)
Ragnar Blackmane (75)
Chaplain Cassius (70)
St Celestine (30)


----------



## Jacobite

I still think Grimaldus is ugly and again he gets my punch.

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (85)
Shrike (70)
Ragnar Blackmane (75)
Chaplain Cassius (70)
St Celestine (30)


----------



## The Deadman

St. Celestine then stabs herself as she can't keep up with all the beatings she's been taking

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (85)
Shrike (70)
Ragnar Blackmane (75)
Chaplain Cassius (70)
St Celestine (20)


----------



## Jacobite

Ah Dead man you know you can only post once every 24 hours right?


----------



## The Deadman

I did I once posted yesterday and I posted once today


----------



## Jacobite

Ah right must be my time differance then. Its still one day where I am. Just checking.


----------



## The Deadman

k: Can you tell me who is good and who is bad for the Imperial Guards in a Private Message please


----------



## Green Knight

poor old St Celestine i heal her
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (90)
Chaplain Grimaldus (85)
Shrike (70)
Ragnar Blackmane (75)
Chaplain Cassius (70)
St Celestine (25)


----------



## chrisman 007

This is what happens when you don't post for a day? jesus harold christ. Chris gets back to defending creed.

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Chaplain Grimaldus (85)
Shrike (70)
Ragnar Blackmane (75)
Chaplain Cassius (70)
St Celestine (25)


----------



## The Deadman

I'll give Celestine yet another broken nose

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (95)
Chaplain Grimaldus (85)
Shrike (70)
Ragnar Blackmane (75)
Chaplain Cassius (70)
St Celestine (15)


----------



## Jacobite

I pick on the only remaining true humans

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (85)
Chaplain Grimaldus (85)
Shrike (70)
Ragnar Blackmane (75)
Chaplain Cassius (70)
St Celestine (15)


----------



## solitaire

YES HUMANS MUST DIE, FINALLY SOME BACKUP!

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (75)
Chaplain Grimaldus (85)
Shrike (70)
Ragnar Blackmane (75)
Chaplain Cassius (70)
St Celestine (15)


----------



## Druchii in Space

A Pratical joke involving a couple of Lictor claw arms, a Carnifex head and a couple of the Veterans of the Ultramarines first company goes horribly wrong for Cassius.

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (75)
Chaplain Grimaldus (85)
Shrike (70)
Ragnar Blackmane (75)
Chaplain Cassius (60)
St Celestine (15)


----------



## Jacobite

Same reason as before:

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (75)
Chaplain Grimaldus (85)
Shrike (70)
Ragnar Blackmane (75)
Chaplain Cassius (60)
St Celestine (15)


----------



## Gore Hunter

Creed and Kell are able to hold Of Human Traitors thanks to the Battle Of Tyrok Fields there experience helps them survive.


Ursarker E Creed and Kell (80)
Chaplain Grimaldus (85)
Shrike (70)
Ragnar Blackmane (75)
Chaplain Cassius (60)
St Celestine (15)


----------



## Spawn Of Dorn

Aaack I can't let Guardsmen Beat you Grimaldus!!

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (85)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Shrike (70)
Ragnar Blackmane (75)
Chaplain Cassius (70)
St Celestine (15)


----------



## Red Orc

Dude you've changed about 4 stats there.

Reset to Gore Hunter's post.

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (80)
Chaplain Grimaldus (85)
Shrike (70)
Ragnar Blackmane (75)
Chaplain Cassius (60)
St Celestine (15)


----------



## Churlton

Celestine hangs in there, with an application of "fresh lippy" - heal

"I might as well go out.... lookin' good!"

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (80)
Chaplain Grimaldus (85)
Shrike (70)
Ragnar Blackmane (75)
Chaplain Cassius (60)
St Celestine (20)


----------



## Silb

Celestine falls down a well

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (80)
Chaplain Grimaldus (85)
Shrike (70)
Ragnar Blackmane (75)
Chaplain Cassius (60)
St Celestine (10)


----------



## The Deadman

I'll give celestine her final broken nose

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (80)
Chaplain Grimaldus (85)
Shrike (70)
Ragnar Blackmane (75)
Chaplain Cassius (60)
St Celestine (0) (dead)


----------



## Rogal Dorn 666

I think I'll heal Grimaldus

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (80)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Shrike (70)
Ragnar Blackmane (75)
Chaplain Cassius (60)


----------



## Zondarian

i will strike shrike

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (80)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Shrike (60)
Ragnar Blackmane (75)
Chaplain Cassius (60)


----------



## LordWaffles

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (70)
Chaplain Grimaldus (90)
Shrike (60)
Ragnar Blackmane (75)
Chaplain Cassius (60)

Damn guardsmen trying to be spess mehreins


----------



## Green Knight

heal Chaplain Grimaldus 
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (70)
Chaplain Grimaldus (95)
Shrike (60)
Ragnar Blackmane (75)
Chaplain Cassius (60)


----------



## Red Orc

Grimaldus suddenly realises his whole life has been built on a lie, and a silly one at that. His eye explodes.

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (70)
Chaplain Grimaldus (85)
Shrike (60)
Ragnar Blackmane (75)
Chaplain Cassius (60)


----------



## pyroanarchist

His other eye see's the devestation and follows suit.

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (70)
Chaplain Grimaldus (75)
Shrike (60)
Ragnar Blackmane (75)
Chaplain Cassius (60)


----------



## Jacobite

Creed and Kell break up and then both go on benders drinking themselves into oblivion.

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (60)
Chaplain Grimaldus (75)
Shrike (60)
Ragnar Blackmane (75)
Chaplain Cassius (60)


----------



## Churlton

Creed finds himself in a "Tranny" bar at 4am ............. "Doh!" Ragnar has the photos .....

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (50)
Chaplain Grimaldus (75)
Shrike (60)
Ragnar Blackmane (75)
Chaplain Cassius (60)


----------



## Zondarian

die shrike

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (50)
Chaplain Grimaldus (75)
Shrike (50)
Ragnar Blackmane (75)
Chaplain Cassius (60)


----------



## Green Knight

shrike walks into a deamon prince, and shrike gets knocked out
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (50)
Chaplain Grimaldus (75)
Shrike (40)
Ragnar Blackmane (75)
Chaplain Cassius (60)


----------



## Gore Hunter

Die Ragnar!!!
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (50)
Chaplain Grimaldus (75)
Shrike (40)
Ragnar Blackmane (65)
Chaplain Cassius (60)


----------



## The Deadman

I'll heal Creed and Kell (+10)

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (60)
Chaplain Grimaldus (75)
Shrike (40)
Ragnar Blackmane (65)
Chaplain Cassius (60)


----------



## solitaire

While I was looking at my other posts on this thread to make sure I didn't repeat myself I realised my Hurt on Creed/Kell on page 15 wasn't included in the next post so I will take it off now along with my other Hurt on them.:biggrin:
Also seen as Creed and Kell are one entry can they only be healed by +5 not +10? not sure so will leave it out for now.

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (40)
Chaplain Grimaldus (75)
Shrike (40)
Ragnar Blackmane (65)
Chaplain Cassius (60)


----------



## chrisman 007

Chris hasn't been able to come on, so starts to defend creed and kell again.

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (45)
Chaplain Grimaldus (75)
Shrike (40)
Ragnar Blackmane (65)
Chaplain Cassius (60)


----------



## Red Orc

Yes, Creed and Kell can only have a +5; I'll give it to them; then make Cassius's brain pop with the same revelation that made Grimaldus's eye explode: the Imperial Cult is *a big lie*.

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (50)
Chaplain Grimaldus (75)
Shrike (40)
Ragnar Blackmane (65)
Chaplain Cassius (50)


----------



## Jacobite

Attacks Creed again

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (40)
Chaplain Grimaldus (75)
Shrike (40)
Ragnar Blackmane (65)
Chaplain Cassius (50)


----------



## Zondarian

shrike shall die

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (40)
Chaplain Grimaldus (75)
Shrike (30)
Ragnar Blackmane (65)
Chaplain Cassius (50)


----------



## Churlton

*with best Groucho impression* "Creed & Kell walk into this bar .......... OUCH; it was an iron bar!" :taunt:

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (30)
Chaplain Grimaldus (75)
Shrike (30)
Ragnar Blackmane (65)
Chaplain Cassius (50)


----------



## The Deadman

Must keep defending Creed and Kell (+10)

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (40)
Chaplain Grimaldus (75)
Shrike (30)
Ragnar Blackmane (65)
Chaplain Cassius (50)


----------



## Gore Hunter

Live Kell Live!!!!

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (45)
Chaplain Grimaldus (75)
Shrike (20)
Ragnar Blackmane (65)
Chaplain Cassius (50)


----------



## pyroanarchist

Bit of a correction here. Remember, healing only adds +5.

Now I gotta lay the hurt on the last IG's left.

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (30)
Chaplain Grimaldus (75)
Shrike (30)
Ragnar Blackmane (65)
Chaplain Cassius (50)


----------



## Green Knight

hit Ursarker E Creed and Kell in the face
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (20)
Chaplain Grimaldus (75)
Shrike (30)
Ragnar Blackmane (65)
Chaplain Cassius (50)


----------



## Gore Hunter

The Human Race shall live!!!


Ursarker E Creed and Kell (25)
Chaplain Grimaldus (75)
Shrike (30)
Ragnar Blackmane (65)
Chaplain Cassius (50)


----------



## Zondarian

u must survive kell

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (30)
Chaplain Grimaldus (75)
Shrike (30)
Ragnar Blackmane (65)
Chaplain Cassius (50)


----------



## Rogal Dorn 666

Aaah What the Heck let him live

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (35)
Chaplain Grimaldus (75)
Shrike (30)
Ragnar Blackmane (65)
Chaplain Cassius (50)


----------



## The Deadman

LIVE KELL LIVE!

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (40)
Chaplain Grimaldus (75)
Shrike (30)
Ragnar Blackmane (65)
Chaplain Cassius (50)


----------



## Red Orc

Strike them down for the _terrible_ show on Nickleodeon... oh, that wasn't them? Ah well, close enough...

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (30)
Chaplain Grimaldus (75)
Shrike (30)
Ragnar Blackmane (65)
Chaplain Cassius (50)


----------



## Green Knight

Ursarker E Creed and Kell have a fight
Ursarker E Creed and Kell (20)
Chaplain Grimaldus (75)
Shrike (30)
Ragnar Blackmane (65)
Chaplain Cassius (50)


----------



## pyroanarchist

I aid them in beating each other.

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (10)
Chaplain Grimaldus (75)
Shrike (30)
Ragnar Blackmane (65)
Chaplain Cassius (50)


----------



## thomas2

Shrike's Wing form a jump-pack cheerleading group and urge him on.

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (10)
Chaplain Grimaldus (75)
Shrike (35)
Ragnar Blackmane (65)
Chaplain Cassius (50)


----------



## solitaire

Solitaire rings the Grim Reaper and tells him to come and collect the annoying Guardsmen.

Ursarker E Creed and Kell (0) (dead)
Chaplain Grimaldus (75)
Shrike (35)
Ragnar Blackmane (65)
Chaplain Cassius (50)


----------



## Jacobite

Grimaldus sees himself in the mirror, faints and smacks his head on the ground.

Chaplain Grimaldus (65)
Shrike (35)
Ragnar Blackmane (65)
Chaplain Cassius (50)


----------



## The Deadman

NO CREED AND KELL ARE GONE!

Oh well I'll give Shrike a broken nose

Chaplain Grimaldus (65)
Shrike (25)
Ragnar Blackmane (65)
Chaplain Cassius (50)


----------



## Zondarian

Shrike shall fall

Chaplain Grimaldus (65)
Shrike (15)
Ragnar Blackmane (65)
Chaplain Cassius (50)


----------



## pyroanarchist

Grimaldus was getting a bit too preachy, so I punched him in the face (stupid Chaplains).

Chaplain Grimaldus (55)
Shrike (15)
Ragnar Blackmane (65)
Chaplain Cassius (50)


----------



## Red Orc

Cassius realises the writing is on the wall for all Chaplains, having seen what happened to Grimaldus. He bursts serveral parts of his body through fear alone.

Chaplain Grimaldus (55)
Shrike (15)
Ragnar Blackmane (65)
Chaplain Cassius (40)


----------



## Jacobite

Ragnar stands there laughing thinking to himself that he's safe. Then he has a hernia.

Chaplain Grimaldus (55)
Shrike (15)
Ragnar Blackmane (55)
Chaplain Cassius (40)


----------



## The Deadman

Shrike has a heart attack

Chaplain Grimaldus (55)
Shrike (5) (come on one more strike and he's dead!)
Ragnar Blackmane (55)
Chaplain Cassius (40)


----------



## Zondarian

My second kill. Eat my can of whoopass.

Chaplain Grimaldus (55)
Shrike (0)
Ragnar Blackmane (55)
Chaplain Cassius (40)


----------



## chrisman 007

Creed's gone? NOOOOOOOOO!!!! This is what happens if you're sick for 3 days? WTF people!

Anyways, chris is now pissed as there are only Space Marines left standing, so punches Grimaldus in the face.

Chaplain Grimaldus (60)
Ragnar Blackmane (55)
Chaplain Cassius (40)


----------



## pyroanarchist

chrisman 007 said:


> Anyways, chris is now pissed as there are only Space Marines left standing, so punches Grimaldus in the face.


A punch in the face healed Grimaldus? lol.

I'm hunting chaplains, so I'll take a pot shot at Cassius.

Chaplain Grimaldus (60)
Ragnar Blackmane (55)
Chaplain Cassius (30)


----------



## Jacobite

Reeling from Chrisman 007's attacks Grimaldus falls backwards onto a pin.

Chaplain Grimaldus (50)
Ragnar Blackmane (55)
Chaplain Cassius (40)


----------



## Zondarian

Blackmane shall fall

Chaplain Grimaldus (50)
Ragnar Blackmane (45)
Chaplain Cassius (40)


----------



## The Deadman

OOC: Zondarian you've posted twice today


----------



## Zondarian

damn sorry everyone

Chaplain Grimaldus (50)
Ragnar Blackmane (55)
Chaplain Cassius (40)


----------



## Zondarian

further up jacobite has not included the previous scores. So just an update the scores are:-

Chaplain Grimaldus (50)
Ragnar Blackmane (55)
Chaplain Cassius (30)


----------



## Druchii in Space

Cassius slips on the rubber ducky as hes getting out of the shower

Chaplain Grimaldus (50)
Ragnar Blackmane (55)
Chaplain Cassius (20)


----------



## Gore Hunter

Die Ragnar!!!

Chaplain Grimaldus (50)
Ragnar Blackmane (45)
Chaplain Cassius (20)


----------



## The Deadman

Seeing as Cassius has the least health I think I'll give him a broken nose

Chaplain Grimaldus (50)
Ragnar Blackmane (45)
Chaplain Cassius (10) (1 more strike till his death)


----------



## Green Knight

holyness heals Chaplain Cassius 
Chaplain Grimaldus (50)
Ragnar Blackmane (45)
Chaplain Cassius (15)


----------



## loyalist42

loyalist42 stumbles back into the thread, finds all the guardsmen dead, and cracks Cassius on the head in a fit of rage. 

Chaplain Grimaldus (50)
Ragnar Blackmane (45)
Chaplain Cassius (5)


----------



## Zondarian

haha my 3rd kill. Die chaplain cassius

Chaplain Grimaldus (50)
Ragnar Blackmane (45)
Chaplain Cassius (0)


----------



## Jacobite

jac punchs the remaining Chaplin in the face

Chaplain Grimaldus (40)
Ragnar Blackmane (45)


----------



## Green Knight

Chaplain Grimaldus gets attacked by a pack of daemons
Chaplain Grimaldus (30)
Ragnar Blackmane (45)


----------



## The Deadman

Seeing as Grimaldus has the least health I'll punch him

Chaplain Grimaldus (20)
Ragnar Blackmane (45)


----------



## Jacobite

He can surivive buildings falling on him but not crabs

Chaplain Grimaldus (10)
Ragnar Blackmane (45)


----------



## Red Orc

Oh what the hell... the God of Atheism strikes down Grimaldus for being wrong.

Chaplain Grimaldus (00)
Ragnar Blackmane (45)

The Space Viking wins!


----------



## Rogal Dorn 666

No Grimaldus!!!!!
so close and yet so dead


----------



## Gore Hunter

Ragnar wins then


----------



## Green Knight

what a win, all that blood shed


----------



## Zondarian

i think the real victor is me i killed 3 out of the 11 characters


----------



## Gore Hunter

Uh no the real victor is ragnar (Or me seeing as its my thread)


----------



## Green Knight

can we have another set of characters to kill


----------



## Red Orc

Way ahead of you Green Knight, the new thread was started 2 days ago.

:fatalistic cyclops:


----------



## Green Knight

Nice one, I will be no there


----------



## Druchii in Space

Ah excellent the Wolf survived.. obviously my scooby snack and the sword of secrets did the trick.. hehe. :grin:


----------



## Red Orc

Yup, that was it, Nothing to do with me and Jacobite ganging up on the Chaplains!



:irreligious cyclops:


----------

